# Thank you very much for being an amazing person...



## Brada

Please help me as soon as possible... I need to text someone this as soon as I can..

How do you say in Tagalog, 

"Thank you very much for being a amazing person and being there for me when I need someone. And thank you for caring about me so much. It means the world to me!!"  

Or something in that nature.... Please help as soon as possible... It is really important.. Thank you.

Best,

B


----------



## DotterKat

There is no direct translation and anything close to the original text will sound formal in Tagalog. However, if that is the tone you prefer then here are two alternatives. The second is a bit less formal:

1)Maraming-maraming salamat sa lahat ng mga kabutihang nagawa mo para sa akin. Isa kang tunay na kaibigan na laging maasahan at napakahalaga sa akin na nakilala kita. _(Thank you very much for all the good things you have done for me. You are a true and dependable friend and it so important to me that I met you.)_

2)Maraming-maraming salamat sa iyong pagiging isang mabuti at maasahang kaibigan. _(Thank you for being such a good and dependable friend.)_

A less formal way of saying the same sentiment:

Maraming salamat sa mga tulong mo. Napakabuti mong tao at malaking bagay sa akin na meron (_mayroon_) akong kaibigang maaasahan at makakausap tungkol sa mga problema ko. _(Thanks for all your help. You are such a good person and it is so important to me that I have a dependable friend, one that I can talk to about my problems.)_

Note that there is no direct translation of the word _amazing_ as used in this context. See this previous discussion here.


----------



## mataripis

Brada said:


> Please help me as soon as possible... I need to text someone this as soon as I can..
> 
> How do you say in Tagalog,
> 
> "Thank you very much for being a amazing person and being there for me when I need someone. And thank you for caring about me so much. It means the world to me!!"
> 
> Or something in that nature.... Please help as soon as possible... It is really important.. Thank you.
> 
> Best,
> 
> B


 Maraming salamat sa iyo na laging maasahan ko at sa lahat ng naitulong mo sa akin. Makabuluhan ito sa akin.


----------

